# cupra r lip on tt?



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

as the topic says will the cupra r lip fit on the tt? i have seen it on euro web sites under exterior parts for the tt, can anyone help me out and dose any one have pics?


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

Yes it will. Do a search on audiworld.com you will find instructions.


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: cupra r lip on tt? (Vdub 2.0)*

they look great
OEMPLUS was just on here about their sale
and they carry the lip.


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: cupra r lip on tt? (Vdub 2.0)*

here's a how to on getting it to fit...

http://public.fotki.com/BlueTTop/mods/lcr-splitter/


----------



## Qu!cks!lva (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: cupra r lip on tt? (thenamescolby)*

Also fits the 3.2 nose


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: cupra r lip on tt? (Qu!cks!lva)*

where can you get this?


----------



## Qu!cks!lva (Jul 7, 2007)

OEMPlus.com
but shipping is painful...its a big azzed box


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: (Qu!cks!lva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Qu!cks!lva* »_OEMPlus.com
but shipping is painful...its a big azzed box


http://www.oempl.us he means.









marcus your car is so hot. i want.

all i need is that nose (and a giant turbo) and we'll be mismatched twins.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: cupra r lip on tt? (Qu!cks!lva)*

Looks awesome on the 3.2...


----------



## mk3 jetta96 (May 31, 2005)

*Re: cupra r lip on tt? (l88m22vette)*

i like the way it looks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

Im not going to lie but im going to try what i seen on a VW GTI were the guy bought some of the Heavy duty 3 inch door sweep and stuck it to the bottom of his front bumper and it looked identical to the style lip as the picture above....he said he bought the plastic one and took a peace of cardboard and traced out the curve of the bumper and traced it to an peace of wood then he screwed it to the wood masking the curve of our bumper and used a hair dryer to make the plastic mold to that shape. then he stuck it to the car.


_Modified by storx at 10:54 PM 12-8-2008_


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I checked the site and I think its less than 150 shipped, that sounds like an awesome deal


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (TTguy30)*

turbott920 used $15 garage door seal, and it looks really good







http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3765276 (I've always wanted Axis supermeshs...)


----------

